# How to tell if a betta is a female?



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

I want to have a female betta, but I don't know how to tell from male to female I try looking for pics on Google, but it just points to the belly and they all look the same.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Females tend to be more wide, males are longer. Females also have this white spot on their bellies called an "egg spot"- it's an ovipositor where their eggs come from during mating. Females also have smaller ventral fins. 


http://www.fishtankpet.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/fishtankpet_beta_fish.jpg <- Male

http://www.oneworldinternetcafe.com/betta/betta05G.jpg <- Female


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well it is really easy actually. The females have a white dot and males dont. The white dot or "egg spot" [like "youlovegnats" said] is sometimes hard to find. You just have to look carefully.

Also (Most of the time) the females have shorter fins. This is not always correct because there have been females with long fins and somtimes there have been females that looked better than the males.

So it is a myth that females are less "flashy" and colorful than the males.

For example here is a female with fairly large fins:









In this picture you cant really see the Ovipositor spot but in the video when the fish goes up you can see the egg spot.

Video:
http://youtu.be/Zi-jSCy15yc

You will be able to just make out the female betta's egg spot under the ventral fins.

This is also a perfect picture that shows the egg spot and how females are a little wider. As "youlovegnats" also was explaining.









This is a male:









Video:
http://youtu.be/nkh6oQ0Nbv4

Male (PLAKATS)&(HALFMOON PLAKATS) are sometimes confused with females because of their fins being so short.

So the only way to tell for sure that a female is a female and a male is a male is by the egg spot.

Male Plakats (PK's) and male HalfmoonPlakats (HMPK's) USUALLY have really wide and thick looking ventral fins as females USUALLY dont. 

I think i covered everything of how to tell the gender of bettas.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Well put bettalover!


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

oh ok looks pretty easy.


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the pics.


----------

